# Kefir grain to end all kefir grains



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

LOL. I just pulled my kefir grain out of the fridge to get him started again and rinsed him off. The biggest one I've ever seen.


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2008)

Wow! Great pic :biggrin


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Neat 
I have had them large like that before but seems right now all I am getting is small ones maybe I am making too much kefir :/


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2008)

He is a healthy fellow! :biggrin

Sara


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

I wonder what affects them. Any of y'all had them go flat?. This guy just seems to keep growing. He just drops off little bitty grain pieces.


----------



## baileybunch (Oct 26, 2007)

My kefir "blob" is like cottage cheese. Is it supposed to be one clump, like a sponge? It's a huge glob (in Vicki net) about the size of a tennis ball. When I used the fish net (Christy net) I used a rubber spatula to push things around so the kefir would strain. Did I mess it up?


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2008)

No, grains can be a global like Ashley's or cottage cheese like mine. Both are good 

Christy


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

I have goat milk now! Does anyone have keifer grains they'd like to sell or share? I figured I'd start with kefir and then go on to the cheese I've been wanting to make. Thanks
Anita


----------

